# SD-Karte wird nicht erkannt/eingehängt

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe eine Panasonic SD-Karte, auf der Daten meines Palms Tungsten E sind. Die will ich einlesen und auf meinem Rechner sichern. In meinem Epson CX6400 und in einem separaten 6-in-1 Card Reader wird diese Karte nicht erkannt. Andere Karten werden aber erkannt.

```
localhost uhai # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0483:1307 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Cytronix 6in1 card reader

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:0062 Wacom Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2001:f103 D-Link Corp. [hex] 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b8:0805 Seiko Epson Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. D-Link DUB-H4 USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

tail -f /var/log/everything/current ergibt:

```
May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 967680 512-byte hardware sectors (495 MB)

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 967680 512-byte hardware sectors (495 MB)

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel]  sdc:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel]  unable to read partition table

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 967680 512-byte hardware sectors (495 MB)

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 967680 512-byte hardware sectors (495 MB)

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

May 17 11:25:35 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel]  unable to read partition table

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

May 17 11:25:36 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

```

Sieht nach einem beschädigten Dateisystem aus, oder? Wie bekomme ich die Daten wieder runter?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Für alle, die ein ähnliches Problem haben, habe ich hier die Tools (mit Links)  zusammengestellt. Vielleicht hat dann der nächste einen einfacheren Start bei der Lösungssuche.

1. Eine nette Erfolgsgeschichte:

http://www.clarity.net/~adam/recoverpix.html

2. recoverdm

http://www.vanheusden.com/recoverdm/ hat sich gut angehört

3. recoverjpeg

http://www.rfc1149.net/devel/recoverjpeg klang einfach. Interessanterweise ist unter dem Link zu den mit diesem Tool geretteten Bildern kein Bild zu finden   :Question: 

4. The Sleuth Kit / Autopsy

http://www.sleuthkit.org/sleuthkit/download.php ist sehr umfangreich und kann mit Autopsy als grafischer Oberfläche über den Browser bedient werden. Das Tool kann die Datenrettung sicher, erfordert aber wohl die ganz große Ahnung...  :Rolling Eyes:   Dazu wird übrigens auch ein Newsletter angeboten mit Infos zum Einsatz des Tools.

5. TestDisk

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk  Funktioniert als Root, die geretteten Daten gehören dann auch root. Dazu kommt auch ein Tool Photorec mit, das ähnlich arbeitet. Da die SD-Karte nicht gemountet werden kann, komme ich hiermit nicht weiter...

6. foremost

http://foremost.sourceforge.net/ ist ein Tool der aus dem Umfeld des amerikanischen Militärs. Die Bedienung scheint einfach. 

Als Fork gibt es da noch ein Tool "scalpel". Das hat sich bei foremost 0.69 wohl abgespalten. foremost ist jetzt bei 1.5.4, daher habe ich scalpel hier nicht weiter aufgeführt.

Jetzt erstmal testen, was geht...

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, hier ist die dmesg-Ausgabe:

```
usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 4-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 8 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0805

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EPSON    Stylus Storage   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 4-1.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 4-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

usb 4-1.1: USB disconnect, address 9

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 499712 512-byte hardware sectors (256 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0d 00 00 08

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 499712 512-byte hardware sectors (256 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0d 00 00 08

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 499712 512-byte hardware sectors (256 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0d 00 00 08

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 499712 512-byte hardware sectors (256 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0d 00 00 08

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

anscheinend ist die Partitionstabelle beschädigt. Das Ding lässt sich nicht mounten und nicht kopieren mit dd. auch foremost arbeitet nicht mit /dev/sdc1.

Kann man die Partitionstabelle reparieren?

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

hm das ist nur ein schuss ins blaue, aber mir hat bei sowas mal SCSI_MULTI_LUN im kernel aktivieren geholfen (unter SCSI devices)

vielleicht bringt es ja was

mfg

----------

## ChrisJumper

Huhu Uhai,

also wenn ich dein Probelm richtig verstanden hab würde ich so vorgehen:

1. Herausfinden ob dein Palms Tungsten E irgendein besonderes Dateisystem auf seine Datenträger schreibt und ob es für dieses Dateisystem eine Möglichkeit gibt das dein Linux die Daten auslesen kann. (Vielleicht steht es ja schon in der Partitiontabelle siehe Punkt 4).

2. Probieren ob das mit der Software bei dem Palm unter Windows noch geht (um auszuschließen, das irgendwie das Dateisystem vermurkst ist).

3. Wenn du genauere Informationen zum Dateisystem hast schauen und suchen ob bestimmte Einstellungen dafür im Kernel gemacht werden müssen, damit der damit umgehen kann.

4. Wenn die Karte im Palm oder unter Windows mit Software noch funktioniert, halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich das von heute auf morgen das Dateisystem schaden genommen hat.. oder du die Partitionstabelle zerrissen hast.. aber man kann ja nie wissen. Ist die Karte eingesteckt kannst du die Tabelle mit fdisk -l /dev/sdc ausgeben.  Mit glück spricht es auch über sein Dateisystem.

5. Sei mit fdisk vorsichtig, damit kannst du halt deine Partitionstabelle auch zerstören usw.. aber damit kannst du sie auf den Sektor genau einstellen und evt. reparieren. Naja aber eigentlich brauchst du das nicht es sei den der Datenträger hat "keine" mehr.. weil sie zerstört oder beschädigt wurde.. und wenn er auch nicht "komplett" mit einem dir bekannten Dateisystem angelegt war ist es auch schwer genau die Einstellungen zu rekonstruieren. (Festplattenpartitionen können ja dynamische größen haben und unterschiedliche Formatierungen.) Aber mit Forensischer Software und genug Hintergrundwissen kann man da schon was machen.. aber ich glaub als Anfänger ist man da erst überfordert.

Nach 9 Minuten metacrawlern...

Schau mal hier. Zugegeben einige Links sind defekt und kaputt. Aber ich denke gegen Schluss wird noch einiges erklärt wie man auch auf das Ding zugreifen kann. Diese erste 2 Links zu Palm-storage und CardExport2 sind tot. Aber da ist dann noch einer der gut ausschaut und funktioniert. Machmal ist es einfach nach Palm Tungsten E linux mount zu suchen.. als mit direkten Fehlermeldungen und nach Forensik-Howtos.

Zu beachten ist allerdings das der Thread von 2005 ist und somit überholt sein kann.

 *Oldtimer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, ... ohne Zusatzapplikation bekommst Du die Erweiterungskarte des Palm T/E nicht auf Deinem Unix gemountet.

 

Interessant fand ich aber auch diese Vorgehensweise, obwohl sie recht unbequem ist:

2007:

 *hehehe wrote:*   

> Ich habe einfach einen FTP Server eingerichtet und verwende auf dem Palm TX einen FTP Client und schiebe die Dateien so direkt übers WLAN auf die SD-Karte...

 

Viel Erfolg noch bei deinem Vorhaben!

Chris

----------

## uhai

@AmonAmarth:

Habe ich jetzt probiert, hilft aber nicht. Andere SD-Karten werden im Multi-Slots Card-reader und im Epson CX6400 erkannt und gemountet. Nur die betroffenen nicht.

@ChrisJumper:

Der Palm schreibt vfat, andere SD-Karten kann ich mounten und anzeigen lassen. Ein fdisk -l /dev/sdc bringt gar nichts. Ich glaube schon, dass die Partitionstabelle einen Schlag hat. Der Palm selbst erkennt die Karte auch nicht mehr. Leider bracuhe ich die Datensicherung von dieser Karte...

Im übrigen habe ich noch eine 2 GB-SD-Karte aus miener Ricoh Caplio. Da waren Bilder drauf, die bei der Datenübertragung auf den PC beschädigt wurden. Leider habe ich die Bilder in einem Zug übertragen und löschen lassen...

Auch diese Karte kann ich nicht mounten. Die Kamera erkennt sie allerdings als leere Karte.

Andere SD-Karten werden gemountet...

uhai

----------

## 69719

Die Karte scheint defekt zu sein, mach erstmal eine Sicherung mit sys-fs/ddrescue und dann kannst du mal mit dem Data Recovery Wizard versuchen Daten wiederzufinden. Das Tool ist ganz gut, aber leider für Windows.

----------

## uhai

@escor:

Danke für den Tip auf ddrescue. Leider ist im info ddrescue zu lesen:

 *Quote:*   

>    IMPORTANT! Never try to repair a file system on a drive with I/O
> 
> errors; you will probably lose even more data.
> 
> 

 

Also leider nichts für meinen Fall...

uhai

----------

## 69719

Mit ddrescue erstellst du ein Image inklusive der Partition von /dev/sdc.

```

ddrescue /dev/sdc sdc.img

```

Das Image kannst du dann auf einen USB-Stick oder eine Festplatte

```

dd if=sdc.img of=/dev/sda

```

spielen, falls das defekte Medium nun endgültig aussteigt.

Anschließend lässt du das Recovery Programm auf den Stick bzw. die Platte los.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IMPORTANT! Never try to repair a file system on a drive with I/O
> 
> errors; you will probably lose even more data. 
> ...

 

Bedeutet nur, dass du nicht versuchen sollst die geretteten Daten auf nicht auf einem defekten Datenträger zu speichern.

----------

